# Pogba o Verratti?



## Jino (2 Settembre 2013)

Potendo scegliere, chi dei due prendereste?


----------



## Prinz (2 Settembre 2013)

Pogba


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Settembre 2013)

Pogba


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2013)

ovviamente Pogba...è l'under 21 più forte al Mondo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

Pogba. Verratti più tecnico, con più qualità ma Pogba in campo ci sta da campione.


----------



## Doctore (2 Settembre 2013)

Pogba tutta la vita...combina tecnica e forza fisica.
Verratti solo tecnica.


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Settembre 2013)

pogba


----------



## tequilad (2 Settembre 2013)

Pogba sposta gli equilibri


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Settembre 2013)

Dipende dal giocatore che serve in squadra. Pogba sembra più dominante, è vero, ma ripeto, dipende da cosa ti serve.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2013)

Pogba.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Settembre 2013)

Verratti


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Settembre 2013)

sicuramente pogba,è un centrocampista completo e con una spiccata personalità.E' destinato a diventare il miglior centrocampista del mondo nel giro di pochi anni


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2013)

Pogba probabilmente diventerà più forte,ma da noi vedrei meglio Verratti davanti la difesa,con Montolivo e Poli..


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Settembre 2013)

Pogba è molto forte ma Verratti tutta la vita, non ho dubbi


----------



## chicagousait (2 Settembre 2013)

Pogba


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2013)

Anche per me Pogba.L'unico aspetto in cui perde è che sia un pò troppo esuberante. Però è molto più intelligenete di molti altri talenti coetanei.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2013)

Pogba senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Settembre 2013)

Pogba, senza dubbio.


Chi sa se lo scorso anno il mister si è espresso anche su di lui visto che ce lo hanno accostato prima che andasse alla Juve. Non mi stupirei.................


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pogba. Verratti più tecnico, con più qualità ma Pogba in campo ci sta da campione.



per me Pogba è più forte anche tecnicamente

- - - Aggiornato - - -



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche per me Pogba.L'unico aspetto in cui perde è che sia un pò troppo esuberante. Però è molto più intelligenete di molti altri talenti coetanei.



a me infatti l'unica cosa che mi spaventa è che certe volte si sente Dio


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me Pogba è più forte anche tecnicamente
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Però come ho detto non è proprio una testa matta tipo Cassano o gente così. Sa che certi atteggiamenti sono controproducenti e poi ha un ottimo tecnico che sicuramente non è simpatico ma sa insegnare la disciplina.


----------



## hiei87 (2 Settembre 2013)

Pogba è un mostro. E' uno degli under 21 più completi e di personalità degli ultimi anni, ed è già un giocatore determinante. Verratti può diventare un campione, ma, come è normale che sia per un giovane che ha giocato solo un anno nella massima serie, deve proseguire nel suo percorso di maturazione....


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Pogba


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2013)

Pogba vale 20 Verratti, estremamente sopravvalutato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però come ho detto non è proprio una testa matta tipo Cassano o gente così. Sa che certi atteggiamenti sono controproducenti e poi ha un ottimo tecnico che sicuramente non è simpatico ma sa insegnare la disciplina.



si infatti...Conte anche se è più antipatico di Mourinho sa fare bene il suo lavoro...con lui il ragazzo crescerà bene


----------



## runner (3 Settembre 2013)

Verratti ovviamente.....


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Pogba Raiola lo vende a 70 milioni al City l'anno prossimo


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pogba vale 20 Verratti, estremamente sopravvalutato.



Anche per me al momento Verratti è sopravvalutato.


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2013)

Pobga molto più completo e duttile.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Settembre 2013)

Pogba assolutamente


----------



## korma (3 Settembre 2013)

Pogba..ma i 2 assieme farebbero un centrocampo mostruoso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Settembre 2013)

Paragonare Verratti a Pogba è come
paragonare Giovinco a Ibra


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Luglio 2014)

Uppo questo topic 



rossovero ha scritto:


> Ma Pogba fa molti più gol e risulta molto più appariscente.



Spesso però Pogba fa solamente i gol e basta. Ieri sinceramente ha sbagliato tantissimi palloni e passaggi piuttosto elementari e sul gol il portiere è uscito a farfalle, non è che abbia fatto una partita da 8 in pagella. Poi è un giocatore che adoro, ma al momento Verratti, che comunque ha caratteristiche e qualità ben diverse da quelle del francese, mi sembra leggermente più continuo ed esperto, aiutato sicuramente dal fatto di giocare in una squadra che arriva ai quarti di Champions da 2 anni dove militano grandi campioni e dove lui viene considerato un uomo importante.
Pogba è più acerbo rispetto a Marcolino il quale ovviamente ha ancora tutto da dimostrare anche lui.
In sintesi, hanno entrambi talento (Pogba ha più estro, è il giocatore che con una giocata estemporanea può deciderti una partita, mentre Verratti può mettere davanti al portiere un proprio compagno di squadra con un passaggio filtrante), sono entrambi acerbi (Verratti è un 92, Pogba un 93), ma al momento reputo l'italiano più continuo nelle giocate durante la partita rispetto al francese che ogni tanto si eclissa. I principali difetti: Verratti spesso temporeggia un po' troppo prima di passare la palla rischiando di perderla, Pogba spesso perde palloni in modo elementare e sbaglia passaggi facilissimi con la stessa facilità con la quale gli riesce una giocata estremamente complicata.
Se mi chiedeste un loro valore al momento valuterei Verratti leggermente di più rispetto a Pogba, per la difficoltà di trovare sul mercato giocatori giovani con queste caratteristiche, ma più o meno entrambi possono valere 45-50 milioni.
Certo, se la Francia dovesse per assurdo vincere il Mondiale e Pogba fosse un grande protagonista potrebbero arrivare realmente offerte superiori, in un mercato fuori dalla normalità in cui si spendono 60 milioni di sterline per Shaw e Lallana.

P.S.: avevo votato Pogba, ma in questa stagione ho cambiato idea


----------



## Torros (20 Gennaio 2015)

Verratti tecnicamente è più forte di Pogba nel dribbling e nel controllo di palla in zone affollate, POgba ha una tecnica di tiro migliore
Verratti è più bravo nella fase di interdizione e nella regia, Pogba meglio nella fase puramente offensiva. 

Sono giocatori piuttosto diversi, ma Verratti ti migliora la squadra come tutti i registi, Xavi, PIrlo dei bei tempi, Scholes, Deco, Kroos, Alonso che con il Bayern ha migliorato nettamente il loro gioco. Pogba è come Toure, un individualista, molto spettacolare ma i compagni di squadra non li migliora. Questo è confermato dai risultati in champions di Psg, Barca, City e Juve.
Pogba più bello da vedere negli highlights, Verratti è più utile. 

Partite cosi Pogba in champions non le ha mai giocato ed è li che si vede il vero valore di un giocatore, non nella mediocre e dai ritmi patetici Serie A. 




mi ha impressionato sopratutto il modo in cui ha praticamente annullato Messi un paio di volte, con delle scivolate perfette.


----------



## Torros (20 Gennaio 2015)

Verratti ha cmq un controllo nello stretto se non ai livelli di Messi, vicino.
non ci sono molti highlights su you tube, perché in pochi postano i video delle sue partite, e la maggior parte sono di due anni fa, ma questo numero dovrebbe dare l'idea di costa intendo 




1:18


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Gennaio 2015)

Adoro entrambi. Tra i giovani sono i miei preferiti e quelli che reputo più forti.
Io credo che Pogba sia un giocatore in grado di poterti decidere la partita con una giocata estemporanea da campione, mentre Verratti è un regista sul quale poter costruire una squadra fenomenale.
Hanno caratteristiche diverse ed è davvero difficile scegliere tra loro. Se potessi prendere solo uno di loro 2 io sceglierei Verratti.


----------



## 666psycho (20 Gennaio 2015)

verratti! lo adoro! il giocatore che ci serve!


----------



## hiei87 (20 Gennaio 2015)

Verratti potenzialmente può diventare tra i migliori nel suo ruolo, Pogba può diventare tra i migliori al mondo in assoluto. Ora come ora il francese è superiore e non di poco.


----------



## Torros (20 Gennaio 2015)

Più che altro è più mediatico, perché quello che ha dimostrato di più quando l'asticella si è alzata è Verratti. Pogba è sempre stato piuttosto deludente sia contro il Real che control l'Atletico, il Bayern non lo cito perché era troppo giovane. 
E' ovvio che Pogba è esaltato dalla stampa perché più appariscente, per il momento non è un giocatore decisivo, Ancelotti e Guardiola infatti tra i due pare che preferiscano l'Italiano.


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2015)

Due giocatori molto differenti e difficilmente confrontabili. In entrambi spicca una grande personalità, voglia e determinazione di voler migliorare per arrivare a livelli importanti. Entrambi devono comunque fare ancora il definitivo salto di qualità, il francese però sembra esser quello più vicino nel farlo.


----------



## Marchisio89 (20 Gennaio 2015)

Il francese.
Verratti é il miglior giovane italiano, Pogba il miglior U21 del Mondo (non credo di esagerare).


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Il francese.
> Verratti é il miglior giovane italiano, Pogba il miglior U21 del Mondo (non credo di esagerare).



Pogba se trova la continuità nel corso della gara, unica cosa che gli manca e non paga lo scotto del passaggio in una grande del calcio mondiale allora sarà senza dubbio anche il centrocampista più forte al mondo. Fino ad allora come dici tu sarà solo il miglior giovane in circolazione.

Verratti ha qualità immense, ma deve diventare più decisivo e meno fumoso, spesso si crogiola troppo nelle sue doti tecniche rischiando giocate che non portano comunque nulla alla squadra. Deve crescere nelle giocate negli ultimi 30 metri e caratterialmente deve limarsi in alcuni interventi in fase di non possesso.


----------



## Marchisio89 (20 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pogba se trova la continuità nel corso della gara, unica cosa che gli manca e non paga lo scotto del passaggio in una grande del calcio mondiale allora sarà senza dubbio anche il centrocampista più forte al mondo. Fino ad allora come dici tu sarà solo il miglior giovane in circolazione.
> 
> Verratti ha qualità immense, ma deve diventare più decisivo e meno fumoso, spesso si crogiola troppo nelle sue doti tecniche rischiando giocate che non portano comunque nulla alla squadra. Deve crescere nelle giocate negli ultimi 30 metri e caratterialmente deve limarsi in alcuni interventi in fase di non possesso.


Sono d'accordo. Comunque temo che Verratti non diventerá mai un fuoriclasse, mi piace ed é forte ma non migliorerá molto. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Comunque temo che Verratti non diventerá mai un fuoriclasse, mi piace ed é forte ma non migliorerá molto. Spero di sbagliarmi.



Dipende tutto se riuscirà o meno a diventare meno bello e più pratico


----------



## Marchisio89 (20 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto se riuscirà o meno a diventare meno bello e più pratico


Un po come CR7 passato dal Manchester al Real. Anche se Ronaldo era giá un grandissimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Gennaio 2015)

Sono forti entrambi e entrambi fuori dalla nostra dimensione attuale ma è chiaro che Pogba è un mostro, prenderei lui, è uno che ti sistema mezza mediana da solo per 10 anni


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Gennaio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Comunque temo che Verratti non diventerá mai un fuoriclasse, mi piace ed é forte ma non migliorerá molto. Spero di sbagliarmi.



Ancelotti lo farebbe diventare in breve tempo il migliore nel ruolo. Spero vada via dal PSG.


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ancelotti lo farebbe diventare in breve tempo il migliore nel ruolo. Spero vada via dal PSG.


Il problema é che, attualmente farebbe fatica a fare due partite consecutive al Real (idem Pogba). Hanno una rosa mostruosa.


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Un po come CR7 passato dal Manchester al Real. Anche se Ronaldo era giá un grandissimo.



Esattamente, anche se quello United era comunque già una squadra top, ad ogni modo il cambio di squadra è sempre difficile, se noti in pochi si confermano o migliorano addirittura


----------



## Torros (21 Gennaio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Il francese.
> Verratti é il miglior giovane italiano, Pogba il miglior U21 del Mondo (non credo di esagerare).



Under 21 si, perché tanto di under 21 forti non ne vedo molti. Già se andiamo tra i 22 i 23 anni ve ne sono di migliori di Pogba. 
Cmq la differenza tra i due è solo di 4 mesi calcistici, poca roba. Pogba fa 22 tra 2 mesi , under 21 ancora per poco.


----------



## Torros (21 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pogba se trova la continuità nel corso della gara, unica cosa che gli manca e non paga lo scotto del passaggio in una grande del calcio mondiale allora sarà senza dubbio anche il centrocampista più forte al mondo. Fino ad allora come dici tu sarà solo il miglior giovane in circolazione.
> 
> Verratti ha qualità immense, ma deve diventare più decisivo e meno fumoso, spesso si crogiola troppo nelle sue doti tecniche rischiando giocate che non portano comunque nulla alla squadra. Deve crescere nelle giocate negli ultimi 30 metri e caratterialmente deve limarsi in alcuni interventi in fase di non possesso.



questo era il Verratti dell'anno scorso, questo Verratti è un altra cosa, di palloni ne prede pochissimi. E' già più pronto e maturo di Pogba da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> questo era il Verratti dell'anno scorso, questo Verratti è un altra cosa, di palloni ne prede pochissimi. E' già più pronto e maturo di Pogba



Ne ha sempre persi pochi a dire il vero, solo spesso fa giocate in zone di campo dove non servirebbe...


----------



## Renegade (21 Gennaio 2015)

Non c'è paragone. Pogba ha tutto. Tecnica, contrasto, tiro, fase difensiva, inserimento, fase offensiva, fisico, testa, carisma, personalità. 

Verratti ha la sola qualità tecnica e la classe. Chiaramente però latita fisicamente per ovvi motivi. E finisce spesso con l'essere falloso. Inoltre sembra statico, non sta avendo miglioramenti, a differenza del francese.

Tra i due però preferisco sempre Verratti, perché adoro i calciatori alla Pirlo, Rui Costa, Boban, Xavi che vivono di sola tecnica e regia. Verratti è colui che ci servirebbe davanti la difesa, degno erede di Ancelotti-Albertini-Pirlo, in tutti i sensi. E' il classico calciatore di sola qualità. Per fare il salto secondo me dovrebbe stare fisso davanti alla difesa, cosa che nel PSG non ha quasi mai potuto fare per via di Thiago Motta.


----------



## Torros (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ma Verratti è più grintoso di Pogba recupera più palloni, quindi la storia del fisico ha poco senso, non devono mica fare sumo. Proprio perché è più piccolo Verratti è più bravo a recuperare palloni, grazie ad una maggiore rapidità. I piccoletti sono tendenzialmente i mediani migliori vedi Gattuso.

Io cmq Verratti lo vedo meglio come mezzala stile Xavi, per stare davanti alla difesa è troppo piccolo. Mi piacerebbe giocasse a tutto campo come fa lo spagnolo, ma per questo ha bisogno che qualcuno gli insegni i movimenti e non può farlo certo Blanc. Solo Guardiola potrebbe.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Gennaio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Il problema é che, attualmente farebbe fatica a fare due partite consecutive al Real (idem Pogba). Hanno una rosa mostruosa.



E tu pensi che nel caso il Real si farebbe problemi? 
Secondo me comunque nel giro di un paio di anni potrebbero essere titolari in tutte le squadre del mondo.
Sarei estremamente curioso di vederli uno affianco all'altro, perché si completerebbero perfettamente.


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E tu pensi che nel caso il Real si farebbe problemi?
> Secondo me comunque nel giro di un paio di anni potrebbero essere titolari in tutte le squadre del mondo.
> Sarei estremamente curioso di vederli uno affianco all'altro, perché si completerebbero perfettamente.


No, mai detto.  Sappiamo tutti che la politica del Real é fare un acquistone a stagione, anche quando non gli serve.


----------



## Torros (21 Gennaio 2015)

ma io spero che nessuno dei due vada al Real. Primo perché il Real diventerebbe troppo forte anche negli anni avvenire, secondo perché rischierebbero di bruciarsi non avendo spazio.

Per la Juve è meglio che Pogba vada a Parigi, perché pagano più di tutti e non credo si lasceranno sfuggire il miglior talento francese, in circolazione insieme a Lacazette. E' probabile che se per ipotesi il Real o il Manchester offrissero 70, questo sono capaci di offrirne 100 veramente.


----------



## Smarx10 (21 Gennaio 2015)

Pogba è sicuramente più forte e con più prospettiva, ma molte volte tende a sparire nel corso della partita e nel corso della stagione, cosa che Verratti non fa mai data la grande quantità di azioni di cui viene a far parte nel corso di ogni partita. Con questo non voglio ridimensionare Pogba (che ritengo l'under 21 più forte del mondo), ma dico che tra i due io prenderei Verratti. L'italiano poi, ha dimostrato di essere fondamentale in una squadra con grandissimi campioni e resta l'unico vero titolare inamovibile nel centrocampo parigino. Il francese deve ancora dimostrare non tanto di essere all'altezza di una squadra di grandi campioni, dato che le sue qualità sono note a tutte e negarle è follia, ma deve ancora dimostrare di poter rendere in un top club europeo tanto quanto sta rendendo nella Juve. Se Pogba rendesse nel Real quanto sta rendendo nella Juve, allora sarebbe veramente cinque-sei spanne sopra Verratti. In questo momento, però, io prendo l'italiano.


----------



## debbym86 (21 Gennaio 2015)

pogba


----------



## mr.wolf (21 Gennaio 2015)

Pogba senza dubbio


----------



## vota DC (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ma Pogba è più alto e quindi più veloce. Certo Verratti può sconfiggerlo facendosi carico della tristezza della squadra quando c'è Thiago Motta in campo, però sarebbe soprattutto una vittoria dovuta a fattori esterni come quella di Ken contro Raul del Real piuttosto che una dovuta alla tecnica.


----------



## Torros (21 Gennaio 2015)

i brevilinei sono più rapidi e agili dei longilinei, vedi Messi. I longilinei sono più veloci nel lungo ma nel calcio serve solo nei contropiedi, questa caratteristica.


----------



## Heaven (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fare un paragone è quasi scorretto al momento  pogba è di una categoria superiore, anche se verratti è quasi un top player


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> i brevilinei sono più rapidi e agili dei longilinei, vedi Messi. I longilinei sono più veloci nel lungo ma nel calcio serve solo nei contropiedi, questa caratteristica.



il problema è che pogba è fortissimo pure negli spazi stretti, la palla non gliela levi mai, te la sposta sempre in maniera incredibile..


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Gennaio 2015)

Sicuramente Pogba.


----------



## Torros (1 Marzo 2015)

Per me Pogba farà un carriera da mediocre stile Balotelli, il modo in cui viene pompato da media e rubentini e semplicemente ridicolo.
Fenomeno da baraccone che in europa continuamente mostra performance anonime.
in confronto a lui Verratti sembra Zidane nel calcio che conta. 
100 milioni


----------

